# Demontage G5 iSight



## Souvaroff (1 Mars 2007)

Alors voila... J'ai mon iMac G5 iSight qui deconne... mon probleme est long, (comme toujours) Force de m'amuser a faire n'importe quoi j'ai fini par vouloir reinstaller pour faire propre...(Tout s'est pass&#233; hier, & cette nuit !! ) Mais quand j'ai demarr&#233; sur le dvd d'install j'ai eu un belle surprise !!  La Pomme s'est transform&#233;e en Ca !!




Je me suis pos&#233; des question, puis quand j'ai redemar&#233;, reste Blanc, sans la pomme...
J'ai decid&#233; ensuite de faire un test hardware...
je maintien ALT enfonc&#233; au demarrage puis je recois ca !!



J'ai tourn&#233; en rond pendant un moment a chercher, avec mes conaissances, le forum, le web&#8230; J'ai finalement decid&#233; d'ouvrir la Bete, et de mettre le HD dans un boitier !



& j'ai fait ce qu'il fallait faire.. J'ai recuper&#233;, effac&#233; et tout r&#233;install&#233; a partir de mon autre iMac G5 (sans iSight)  Une fois fini je remet le HD & je remonte tout (pas simple soit dit en passant) 



& apr&#232;s tant d'effort, je fait la Gue... Ben oui ! le probleme persiste.. donc je ne sais pas d'ou ca viens&#8230;  Par hasard Vous avez connaissance de problemes similaires?? J'ai entendu dire (il y a environ 1 ans) qu'il y avais des problemes de memoire video non reconnue dans les iSight ...

Bon Apr&#232;s un post bien illustr&#233; je vous laisse, je vais manger, apr&#232;s tant d'effort&#8230;​


----------



## Souvaroff (1 Mars 2007)

C'est Bon ! je me souviens de ce que j'avais fait , en decembre dernier j'ai emmené la bête au boulot, et j'ai shooté sur l'OF pour pas qu'on trifouille... & voila !!


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2007)

ton probleme est donc resolu? 
Sinon, c'est marrant, car l'EFI quand il bloque, il demarre directement sur le HDD (ou le disque par defaut) mais ne met pas de 'sens interdit'


----------



## daffyb (2 Mars 2007)

Sur les G5, ce n'est pas de l'EFI mais de l'Open Firmware


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2007)

je sais , c'est pour ca que je me suis permis de faire la reflexion 
L'EFI, ca permet de demarrer plus rapidement


----------

